# Dehydration and Urine Color Chart-Its getting hot out there!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The heat is on and dehydration is a big concern. In a SHTF situation, knowing how hydrated you are is extremely important. Advice to the youngsters, know your urine color, you'll thank me.






http://www.urinecolors.com/themes/uctheme/assets/dehydration-chart.pdf
Urine Color Chart


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had it backwards. I always thought the light white color was bad.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Heck I heard the "F" word today,FROST Sunday Morning


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It dips into the 40's here. Its odd but I can't stand 125 degrees either. Or negative 35. I'll take what we have now please.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If my urine is too light, I just run it through again. That way I get the vitamins and minerals that were washed out the first time. 

Kids, do NOT do this! It will not make you die but you will wish you could for the half hour following. Drinking urine is hard on your kidneys and difficult to keep down. Remember when you barf it all up you lose more moisture than you might have gained by drinking it in the first place.

A sure way to stay hydrated if you have water but it is undrinkable (like floating in a life raft in the middle of the ocean) is to use the sea water as an enema. This will keep you hydrated without endangering your health - but check the water for jelly fish - especially the little ones.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> If my urine is too light, I just run it through again. That way I get the vitamins and minerals that were washed out the first time.
> 
> Kids, do NOT do this! It will not make you die but you will wish you could for the half hour following. Drinking urine is hard on your kidneys and difficult to keep down. Remember when you barf it all up you lose more moisture than you might have gained by drinking it in the first place.
> 
> *A sure way to stay hydrated if you have water but it is undrinkable (like floating in a life raft in the middle of the ocean) is to use the sea water as an enema. This will keep you hydrated without endangering your health - but check the water for jelly fish - especially the little ones. *


I hate to ask, yet I have to ask ... how, without any tools does one give themselves and enema?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So, any darker then Vodka and orange juice you should maybe switch to beer for awhile and drink faster?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have an empty water or pop bottle, or a plastic bag you can make it into an enema bottle. A short piece of hose, plastic or even small diameter pipe will make it a bit better but you would be surprised how easy it is to do when your life is in the balance. I have actually done this as part of my survival training and it even cools you down a lot.

Be careful to keep the inside of the raft clean - you don't want to promote bad bacterial growth. 

If you get hungry be sure to pee overboard and to have a spear or gaff to get the smallest shark that comes along. The urine and liquid that is evacuated from your colon will attract them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you thought about it in detail? You could just purify water with the sun, you could even purify and drink your own pee.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> If you have an empty water or pop bottle, or a plastic bag you can make it into an enema bottle. A short piece of hose, plastic or even small diameter pipe will make it a bit better but you would be surprised how easy it is to do when your life is in the balance. I have actually done this as part of my survival training and it even cools you down a lot.
> 
> Be careful to keep the inside of the raft clean - you don't want to promote bad bacterial growth.
> 
> If you get hungry be sure to pee overboard and to have a spear or gaff to get the smallest shark that comes along. The urine and liquid that is evacuated from your colon will attract them.


One more question. I understand the relative cleanliness of the ocean but what about 'iffy' fresh water? It seems you might be introducing some nasty parasites and such.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You can also drink blood from animals from the ocean to keep hydrated. Sushi lol.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> So, any darker then Vodka and orange juice you should maybe switch to beer for awhile and drink faster?


You need to have a really, really good friend.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Another sign of dehydration is if it hurts when you pee. Not talking burning sensation like with an STD (or so I've heard) but an uncomfortable feeling. Kinda like when you were younger and would drink all night with buddies and then that first pee in the morning would hurt a little.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Bourbon.....REAL Bourbon!....Woodford Reserve..... 1 Fifth a day!....34$....Half in morning...half after 7 pm!...Why drink water at all!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder about this, where did the phrase "don't eat yellow snow" come from? Folks for ages must have been dehydrated! Or maybe those folks were a bit heavy into spirits! Times were tough back then, something to escape! jmo.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> One more question. I understand the relative cleanliness of the ocean but what about 'iffy' fresh water? It seems you might be introducing some nasty parasites and such.


If it's fresh water it is drinkable. Boil it, put 12 drops of bleach in it, or run it through a reflux still and then drink it. You could run sea water through the still too but I didn't have one in the raft.

The colon (large intestine) absorbs water through osmosis. You won't be introducing any pathogens with an enema. As far as parasites you would have to watch for that but boiling will kill them and so does the bleach. It is always better to drink fresh water than to introduce it into your gut. salt water is a different story.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Other than PaulS, I really don't think you other clowns are taking this very seriously.

Focus people, focus...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I, for one, did take this serious. But can't recall a day in my life when the first pee in the morn was anything but yellow. my .02. P.S., I prefer to be called Bozo, rather than clown.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Made you laugh didn't it!! Life's to short to be sooo darn serious all the time. I and everyone else knows there's humor in most things, no matter how desperate the times!!. Peace.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It did! I laughed out loud - that is very rare for me - my wife is wondering what I am up to.....


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Other than PaulS, I really don't think you other clowns are taking this very seriously.
> 
> Focus people, focus...


Yes, and it is plain to see how seriously I take this... wait - you are calling them the "other" clowns - does that mean that I am... Noooo, my slippery friend would never imply that I was... Slippy!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I try to bring a smile when I can, thanks. My humor is kinda dry at times, takes getting used to.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The heat is on and dehydration is a big concern. In a SHTF situation, knowing how hydrated you are is extremely important. Advice to the youngsters, know your urine color, you'll thank me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I worked 12 hours in the heat today but I drank at least a gallon of water. I collected this urine sample just now and it doesn't match up with your info? Does this mean I'm not dehydrated???


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You are drinking too much red Kool-aide! Run it through again with an equal amount of bleach and that should clean it up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Arklatex were you working in Jonestown and drank a little too much Koolaide.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Urine color can be used to detect hydration, it's less reliable on dehydration. Basically if your urine is light yellow or clear, it's a sign you are hydrated. This trick is unfortunately often unreliable. Wrestlers (collegiate) have this issue when curtting weight. Their urine looks clear, but has a specific gravity over 1.14. The only true way to measure hydration by urine is to measure it's specific gravity. Water has a specific gravity of 1, so any where between 1 and 1.14 is acceptable. Any higher, and you aredehydrated. Since I doubt y'all have hydrometers stashed in your junk drawers, just shoot for light yellow or clear.

Remember, drink slowly and don't drink too much. The opposite of dehydration is water intoxication, or water drunkenness. Symptoms are similar to being drunk, hence the name. It sucks. Don't do it.

Also remember that urine color, and odor, is changed by diet, suppliments, and some medication.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some of the dummies at work can't seem to operate that handle which causes the urinal to flush. These are also the ones who must be near death, as their urine is as brown as a crayon.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I would like to redeem myself. I made light of proper hydration. 2 yrs. ago we had troubles with one of the roof top units at my plant. Myself and co-worker went to check it out, was froze up, we shut down to thaw out. One of the hottest most humid day of the year. I got off the roof and EMS was called. A supervisor who was an EMT knew I was in trouble cause I was hot, but not sweating. I had my head under the water cooler trying to cool down. This is drop dead serious stuff folks. Watch yourselves!!!


----------

